# Dieci anni e Deep Purple



## MK (17 Dicembre 2009)

Ho letto un articolo di Sandro Veronesi dove raccontava l'esperienza sua e del figlio, di dieci anni, fan dei Deep Purple. Ha portato il ragazzino al concerto e si sono divertiti molto... Mi chiedo, ma non è che li facciamo crescere troppo rapidamente e non in modo adeguato per la loro età? O sono davvero cambiati i tempi e a dieci anni sono già adolescenti?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ho letto un articolo di Sandro Veronesi dove raccontava l'esperienza sua e del figlio, di dieci anni, fan dei Deep Purple. Ha portato il ragazzino al concerto e si sono divertiti molto... Mi chiedo, ma non è che li facciamo crescere troppo rapidamente e non in modo adeguato per la loro età? O sono davvero cambiati i tempi e a dieci anni sono già adolescenti?


Le femmine si! Sono piccole donnine...i maschi invece dopo i 20 sono ancora bambini piccoli. Ma occhio, Monica, i bambini di oggi sembrano più adulti, ma in realtà sono molto più fragili di quelli della nostra epoca.
Bruciano tappe, perchè sono bombardati di informazioni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le femmine si! Sono piccole donnine...i maschi invece dopo i 20 sono ancora bambini piccoli. Ma occhio, Monica,* i bambini di oggi sembrano più adulti, ma in realtà sono molto più fragili di quelli della nostra epoca.*
> *Bruciano tappe, perchè sono bombardati di informazioni*.


Sacrosanto, e la presenza dei genitori (vera presenza con maturità) è estremamente più importante di un tempo.
Purtroppo per la maggiore è utopia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ho letto un articolo di Sandro Veronesi dove raccontava l'esperienza sua e del figlio, di dieci anni, fan dei Deep Purple. Ha portato il ragazzino al concerto e si sono divertiti molto... Mi chiedo, ma non è che li facciamo crescere troppo rapidamente e non in modo adeguato per la loro età? O sono davvero cambiati i tempi e a dieci anni sono già adolescenti?


 Musica è musica e va bene a tutte le età. Ciascuno comprende a modo suo


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> Musica è musica e va bene a tutte le età. Ciascuno comprende a modo suo


Quoto.
Ben venga la musica tutta e a tutte le eta', i bambini poi non capiscono quello che capiamo noi (sempre che ci sia qualcosa da capire).
Mia figlia ascolta quello che ascolto io e si ritrova a cantare Yellow submarine o anche Lucy in sky with diamonds ma che ne sapra' lei a manco 4 anni delle cose di dietro le canzoni.
I Deep Purple non li ascoltiamo troppo ma le piacciono i Beach Boys:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Dicembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> Musica è musica e va bene a tutte le età. Ciascuno comprende a modo suo


P E R F E T T O :up: 


... piccolo esempio

*
la "Star" ufficiale*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHTsc9PU2A



*e la "STAR" ufficiosa*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZX7H-ggCo0

... la musica e' il linguaggio dello spirito e non ha frontiere, supera tutte le distanze che una lingua puo' provacare ... e poi, arricchisce sempre.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Voglio aggiungere, meglio i Deep Purple che la musica che ascoltano i ragazzini!
Mi sono anche incazzata con le maestre dell'asilo di mia figlia perche' vanno bene le canzoni per bambini ma insieme a queste propinavano questo gruppo Olandese K3 che veramente son 3 baldracche che cantano canzoni orride e senza senso e musica pseudo techno... veramente brutta storia!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3mroJk4M9U


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Per un bambino la musica è prevaletemente ritmo. La melodia ed il significato dei testi è qualcosa che viene interiorizzata di norma solo verso l'adolescenza. Importante è invece fin da subito la voce che canta, il timbro ed il tono
Un bambino può essere facilmente tranquillizzato, eccitato, spaventato o commosso con brani musicali estremamente semplici, e dai più complessi esso ne estrapola normalmente solo la parte che lo colpisce di più.
I Deep sono senza dubbio d'impatto, ed un bambino ne può trarre indubbiamente una carica notevole.
Essere seguito nell'ascolto della musica (qualsiasi) da un genitore attento, può sviluppare notevolmente la sensibilità di qualsiasi bambino.

Io al mio ho propinato di tutto: dalla classica ai Pink Floyd, da Vangelis a Michael Jackson, da Elio e le Storie Tese ai canti polifonici, dalla musica per organo a canne alle canne (opps, no, no, ho spagliato!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl, volevo dire, ai Genesis. Spero di non avergli fatto troppo male .


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2009)

Boh, sarà che la mia la musica rock proprio non la sopporta... tutta suo padre (o sarà già in contrapposizione a me?)...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

E pi non dimentichiamo le parole di un uomo saggio:

"keep it up R'n'R good music save your soul"


----------



## Mari' (17 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Boh, sarà che la mia la musica rock proprio non la sopporta... tutta suo padre (o sarà già in contrapposizione a me?)...



... mio figlio l'ho allattato con  Led Zeppelin  ... tuttora lui n'e' innamorato e li considera i migliori in campo assoluto


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> Musica è musica e va bene a tutte le età. Ciascuno comprende a modo suo


Non lo so. Un discorso è la musica un altro i modelli da seguire, dieci anni francamente mi sembrano troppo pochi.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non lo so. Un discorso è la musica un altro i modelli da seguire, dieci anni francamente mi sembrano troppo pochi.


Che modello?:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sacrosanto, e la presenza dei genitori (vera presenza con maturità) è estremamente più importante di un tempo.
> Purtroppo per la maggiore è utopia.


In tanti casi secondo me, oggi è proprio l'eccessiva "presenza" dei genitori a renderli così fragili...


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In tanti casi secondo me, oggi è proprio l'eccessiva "presenza" dei genitori a renderli così fragili...


Sono d'accordo anch'io. Figli che si fanno troppo assorbire dalla presenza ingombrante dei genitori, e poco spazio per riuscire a sviluppare la propria individualità.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In tanti casi secondo me, oggi è proprio l'eccessiva "presenza" dei genitori a renderli così fragili...





MiKa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo anch'io. Figli che si fanno troppo assorbire dalla presenza ingombrante dei genitori, e poco spazio per riuscire a sviluppare la propria individualità.


E' chiaro che ogni cosa, anche e soprattutto il rapporto con i figli dev'essere gestita col "grano salis".
Presenza non deve significare invadenza, ma disponibilità al dialogo, al confronto senza imposizioni.
In che direzione si potrebbe sviluppare l'individualità di un bambino di fronte ad un Marilyn Manson (tanto per andare agli eccessi) senza una matura intermediazione di un genitore?


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' chiaro che ogni cosa, anche e soprattutto il rapporto con i figli dev'essere gestita col "grano salis".
> Presenza non deve significare invadenza, ma disponibilità al dialogo, al confronto senza imposizioni.
> In che direzione si potrebbe sviluppare l'individualità di un bambino di fronte ad un Marilyn Manson (tanto per andare agli eccessi) senza una matura intermediazione di un genitore?


Però i riferimenti sono sempre i genitori, è difficile capire dove sta l'emulazione e la vera individualità.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

Va bene ma a 10 anni da solo al concerto non ci va, quindi non le fracassate:carneval:


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Va bene ma a 10 anni da solo al concerto non ci va, quindi non le fracassate:carneval:


Ehm, la mia aveva quattro anni al primo concerto... ha dormito tutto il tempo :mexican:. Ho contraccambiato col sonnecchiare durante i musical (che non sopporto...).


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Però i riferimenti sono sempre i genitori, è difficile capire dove sta l'emulazione e la vera individualità.


Ma da qualche parte devono pure iniziare... l'influenza del genitore va bene poi faranno come casso vogliono.
Ma senza neanche l'influenza (o direzione) dei genitori non si va da nessuna parte!
Di questi tempi si ha il terrore di influenzare i giovani e cosi' vengono su una manica di caproni influenzati dalla tv.

L'individualita' si crea all'interno di limiti... poi si superano anche i limiti.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma da qualche parte devono pure iniziare... l'influenza del genitore va bene poi faranno come casso vogliono.
> Ma senza neanche l'influenza (o direzione) dei genitori non si va da nessuna parte!
> Di questi tempi si ha il terrore di influenzare i giovani e cosi' vengono su una manica di caproni influenzati dalla tv.
> 
> L'individualita' si crea all'interno di limiti... poi si superano anche i limiti.


Ok, ma la porto a vedere New Moon o no? Dalle Winx ai vampiri... e giuro che io non c'entro eh.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ok, ma la porto a vedere New Moon o no? Dalle Winx ai vampiri... e giuro che io non c'entro eh.


Non lo so, portala a vedere quello che piace a te e che puo' essere adatto anche e lei... il suo gusto se lo creera' col tempo e con influenze esterne alle tue.

A casa mia si ascoltava piu' che altro musica italiana (tipo Baglioni o peggio mio padre che cantava canzoni vecchie come il cucco:rotfl... noi figli, nonostante l'influenza comune siamo tutti diversi, con gusti che vanno anche agli estremi opposti.
L'importante e' non opporsi e imporsi senza ragione, secondo me.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma da qualche parte devono pure iniziare... l'influenza del genitore va bene poi faranno come casso vogliono.
> Ma senza neanche l'influenza (o direzione) dei genitori non si va da nessuna parte!
> Di questi tempi si ha il terrore di influenzare i giovani e cosi' vengono su una manica di caproni influenzati dalla tv.
> 
> L'individualita' si crea all'interno di limiti... poi si superano anche i limiti.


Mi prostro riverente. :up:


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma da qualche parte devono pure iniziare... l'influenza del genitore va bene poi faranno come casso vogliono.
> Ma senza neanche l'influenza (o direzione) dei genitori non si va da nessuna parte!
> Di questi tempi si ha il terrore di influenzare i giovani e cosi' vengono su una manica di caproni influenzati dalla tv.
> 
> *L'individualita' si crea all'interno di limiti... poi si superano anche i limiti.*


Vero, ma l'iperprotettività che esiste oggi nei confonti dei figli è un ostacolo non da poco al successivo e necessario superamento di quei limiti.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, ma l'iperprotettività che esiste oggi nei confonti dei figli è un ostacolo non da poco al successivo e necessario superamento di quei limiti.


Vero anche questo.
Infatti non sono per "il passare tempo coi figli a tutti i costi"...nel senso mia figlia sta meglio all'asilo coi suoi compagnetti che a casa con me a rompersi le balle e a fare cose da grandi.
Ma anche se ho gente a cena... non ci fa un cavolo seduta al tavolo coi grandi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Voglio aggiungere, meglio i Deep Purple che la musica che ascoltano i ragazzini!
> Mi sono anche incazzata con le maestre dell'asilo di mia figlia perche' vanno bene le canzoni per bambini ma insieme a queste propinavano questo gruppo Olandese K3 che veramente son 3 baldracche che cantano canzoni orride e senza senso e musica pseudo techno... veramente brutta storia!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3mroJk4M9U


 Non so cosa hai, è un "bellissimo" remake di Michael Jackson, e non della sua canzone, se ci guardi bene :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non lo so. Un discorso è la musica un altro i modelli da seguire, dieci anni francamente mi sembrano troppo pochi.


Infatti il ragazzo dei modelli non sa nulla, e la musica se la gode a modo suo, senza pregiudizi e giudizi. Esattamente come dovremmo valutare musica noi.

Non lo facciamo, perché cerchiamo soluzioni, che la musica non ci può dare. Musica è un mezzo di comunicazione che non ha nulla di politico, ma di magico. E di questa magia se ne approfittano alcuni, ma la maggioranza la crea e la ascolta senza alcun criterio, se non in seguito a una mozione interiore degna di essere ascoltata.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> ma la maggioranza la crea e la ascolta senza alcun criterio, se non in seguito a una mozione interiore degna di essere ascoltata.


Bel pensiero, ci penso e rifletto.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Dicembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> I*nfatti il ragazzo dei modelli non sa nulla, e la musica se la gode a modo suo, senza pregiudizi e giudizi. Esattamente come dovremmo valutare musica noi.*
> 
> Non lo facciamo, perché cerchiamo soluzioni, che la musica non ci può dare. Musica è un mezzo di comunicazione che non ha nulla di politico, ma di magico. E di questa magia se ne approfittano alcuni, ma la maggioranza la crea e la ascolta senza alcun criterio, se non in seguito a una mozione interiore degna di essere ascoltata.


Non ne sarei cosi' certa pero'... a 10 anni ancora, ancora , ma piu' in la musica per gli adolescenti, diventa "un mezzo d'aggregazione" (tutti quelli che ascoltano un certo tipo di musica si raggrupperanno insieme e si faranno "riconoscere")... e' sempre stato cosi' per i ragazzi e sempre lo sara'... sono alla ricerca d'identita', la musica e' il mezzo piu' divertente per "crearsene una". Anche sul fatto che non abbia nulla di politico non e' vero, tanta musica fa politica

Per me quello che dici tu arriva col tempo...credo:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Dicembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> Non so cosa hai, è un "bellissimo" remake di Michael Jackson, e non della sua canzone, se ci guardi bene :rotfl:


Sono terribili... se fosse veramente musica per bambini le farei passare:carneval:
Ai loro concerti ci sono solo bambine accompagnate dai papa'... ma come mai i papa' sono cosi' contenti di accompagnare le figlie non si sa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono terribili... se fosse veramente musica per bambini le farei passare:carneval:
> Ai loro concerti ci sono solo bambine accompagnate dai papa'... ma *come mai i papa' sono cosi' contenti *di accompagnare le figlie non si sa


cervello alla dimensione del personaggio Mr. Simpson


----------



## aristocat (20 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ho letto un articolo di Sandro Veronesi dove raccontava l'esperienza sua e del figlio, di dieci anni, fan dei Deep Purple. Ha portato il ragazzino al concerto e si sono divertiti molto... Mi chiedo, ma non è che li facciamo crescere troppo rapidamente e non in modo adeguato per la loro età? O sono davvero cambiati i tempi e a dieci anni sono già adolescenti?


Mika, se penso alle canzoni che ascoltavo e ballicchiavo da piccolina mi dico che sono proprio una sopravvissuta :carneval: (esempio: "Sex Machine" di James Brown...)
ovvio che non potevo assolutamente capire il senso di queste canzoni, però mi piaceva il sound... insomma avevo la mia personale chiave di lettura


----------

